# Boswell Aromatic Tobacco



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I want to buy some aromatic pipe tobacco. Currently thinking about Boswell's raspberry cream, christmas cookie. How many ounces would you recommend I start out with (in case I don't like the stuff)?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

christian1971 said:


> I want to buy some aromatic pipe tobacco. Currently thinking about Boswell's raspberry cream, christmas cookie. How many ounces would you recommend I start out with (in case I don't like the stuff)?


get the least amount possible, a ounce is more then enough to get a taste for their aromatics, that way your not stuck looking at bags of aromatics you won't touch.
thou I understand boswells makes great aromatics 
troy


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

You can buy in 1oz bags from Boswell's. An ounce will give you about 7-10 smokes depending on pipe sizes. Should be plenty of a chance to get an idea as to whether or not you like a particular blend. I'd suggest grabbing some more blends too, just to make shipping worth it. I liked Berry Cobbler and Spice and Nice from Boswell's as well. Christmas Cookie was probably my favorite aromatic that they make.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The berry cobbler is fantastic


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great question! I've been looking at the Christmas Cookie for sure and want to grab some but has any one tried the Spice and Nice?


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

christian1971 said:


> I want to buy some aromatic pipe tobacco. Currently thinking about Boswell's raspberry cream, christmas cookie. How many ounces would you recommend I start out with (in case I don't like the stuff)?


Get an ounce of whatever sounds good. Christmas Cookie, Chocolate Cream are excellent. Maple Leaf smells good, though I've not burned it yet.

I've bought other tobaccos from them and they're all great.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

cherrymax said:


> Get an ounce of whatever sounds good. Christmas Cookie, Chocolate Cream are excellent. Maple Leaf smells good, though I've not burned it yet.
> 
> I've bought other tobaccos from them and they're all great.


I've heard of a lot of people mixing Boswell's chocolate cream with their other tobaccos to make chocolate versions of them.

Never tried boswell aros before though.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

most do 1 oz for trying, hovere i personally like 2 oz to try.


and get 10 of the christmas cookie, its amazing. lol!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Christmas Cookie is very good. I have also tried their Dan's Blend (VA), Premium Burley, and Berry Cobbler. I like all of them. I have also heard good things about PA dutch treat and other blends of theirs. I rarely have heard people say they don't like their blends. I also hear they have a good english blend or 2. Check out their reviews on Tobacco Reviews. I think you will enjoy whatever you get, but if you don't, let me know....I'll trade with ya


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

I have both Raspberry cream and Christmas cookie. Both are outstanding. They taste as good as they smell.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Firstly, i'm new to Boswell tobacco and heard good things on Christmas cooki and raspberry cream. Purchased 4oz of xmas cookie and 4oz of raspberry. Puffed a bowl of x-mas cookie and its my top three aromatics. 1)W.O. Larsen 2) Devils Holiday or Da Vinci 3) Xmas cookie. I'm thinking this cookie can knock off my #1 spot but i have yet to try the raspberry.


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like their aromatics. On my move from Philly to Ohio a month ago I stopped at their store to check it out. Glad I had to get back on the road or I may have spent more money than I did! Their aromatics don't have that fake taste to them.

Hmm....I think I'll make a stop on my way back to Philly to visit!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have not tried any Boswells aro's they are hard to get in T.O, they dont really interest me. I do have to say I would love to try the Northwoods.


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> I have not tried any Boswells aro's they are hard to get in T.O, they dont really interest me. I do have to say I would love to try the Northwoods.


Northwoods is very good, but I think (in my opinion) it is their aromatics that really stand out. I tend to be either a strong english or a virginia smoker and stay away from aromatics, but I really enjoy that what they produce don't taste fake and gunk up my pipes.


----------

